# QLD Palmy Marlin



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice come back Dave  good to hear the reel blow the cobwebs out.
Cheers 
Ant


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Bullshit! Well done u bastard. A self release saved that wtf am I gonna do now feeling when u have it alongside


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Dave fun times. Nice work on the release too.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's the vid ...welcome back you bastard!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

F%&#'n Awesome Davo, Well done, great to see you having so much fun.
Clive what great memories you have helped to preserve with your fantastic video, well done.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

WOOHOO Top stuff Dave. That little squeal of the reel and then nothing is a dead give away. Makes the hairs on the back of my neck standup.


----------



## xbox (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Dave, was great being out there with you and witnessing all the action 8) 
If there is ever a problem with hooking a marlin like that - it's the friggin looong and slow paddle back to the beach :lol: but it was worth it! (plus we didn't have passports handy for entry into NZ)
Good work on the vid there Safa....


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Dave that is certainly one way to make a great comeback, well done mate, and as always a great video CLivo.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Congratz mate got to be happy with that , gee safa made you a good vid

Cheers


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Great fish and great vid. Well done all!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Love the game chair.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

TouringTom said:


> Hey Dave that is certainly one way to make a great comeback, well done mate, and as always a great video CLivo.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom Thumb...


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave,

Well Done mate.

A great way to come out of Retirement ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome Dave, that is bloody amazing.

I would love to get one in the yak. I popped my marliln cherry in a game boat on the weekend, but all I could think about was "how good would this be in the yak?"

Clive, lovin your vids mate. Keep em coming.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinnacle all right, great catch and greatvid


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

FKNA! Whats next mermaids?
You all need to slow down. Pace yourselves. Think of the pitiful unfortunates freezin their chestnuts in 55f water with that same 2in freeboard. Damnit!

¡%#*&!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic, Dave. 
Your heart, along with your mind, must having been racing, when it first leaped out of the water.

Big thanks to Clive for not only capturing this moment, but, putting up a great clip.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Bloody awesome!!!
Congratulations mate!!
That's incredible!!
Well done.
Cheers
Alan


----------

